# R6 Video & Photo Memory Settings?



## 3.V Audio & Video (Dec 2, 2020)

I have an M50 I purchased and wondering if the R6 works the same way:

I can be in video mode and change my ISO/Aperture/Shutter speed, then switch to M (Manual photo) mode and change all 3 settings. When I return to video mode, the setting I previously made in video mode (not the Manual photo mode) remain in the video mode. So basically I am saying that the setting changes made in each mode remain only in that mode (another way of wording it: my changes made in one mode do not carry over to the other mode).

Does the R6 work the same way?

I was planing to purchase the R (which I understand does work the way as described above) before it came out but was disappointed that it did not have IBIS so I held off and got the M50 instead.

I like that my M50 has the Video and M mode right next to each other on the mode dial, but the R6 does not. I can live with that, but the setting carrying over between mode I am not sure about.


----------

